# Canola Oil Problem



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2004)

I can get most food stains out of most clothing.  However, I have a few shirts that have Canola oil splatter stains.  This stuff has resisted every teqhnique I've tried to remove it.  I no longer use Canola oil.  It's benefits and risks are too controversial.  Sunflower oil is jsut as versatile, and has absolutely no flavor of its own.  It also works in high heat situations.

If anyone has a solution to the Canola Oil stain problem, I'd love to hear it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 9, 2004)

I wish I could help, but I can't.


----------



## Taboo (Oct 9, 2004)

Have you tried using a degreaser or a little Dawn dishwashing liquid to pre treat the stain?

Incidentally, what is the controversy(I'm out of the loop)I keep reading use canola use canola!


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 9, 2004)

try liquid cascade.  it'll strip the stain and varnish of a table [don't ask].


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 9, 2004)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> try liquid cascade.  it'll strip the stain and varnish of a table [don't ask].



Dishwasher soap is full of chlorine.  May as well soak it in bleach...  

I quit using canola oil a long time ago.  Wasn't aware of the staining problem.  

This might be a stupid solution, but...  Why not stain the whole shirt by soaking the whole thing in canola oil?


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 9, 2004)

I purchased a bottle of canola oil when it first came out and I did not like the taste so got rid of it and never bought it again.


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 9, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> cafeandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, yeah...there's that.  forgot about the chlorine.  you can put that stuff in a pressure washer and the barnacles off the hull of  a ship.  it's strong.


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 9, 2004)

i normally use peanut oil for frying and olive oil [or olive oil/butter] for sauteeing.

i use specialty oils [walnut, sesame, grapeseed, etc.] for, well, special needs.  

have never used much canola oil and even less corn oil or blends.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 9, 2004)

Canola oil has been linked to the eye disease, macular degeneration by a prominent Australian eye surgeon. My fatherr in law had been eating Canola margarine ever since it hit the market and used to spread thick on his bread and toast daily. He ended up with macular degeneration but can not link it to Canola as he passed away before the connection was discovered. I have stopped using Canola and Canola marg and only use Olive oil now, mostly Extra Virgin. Butter for cakes and sandwiches etc. NO margarine at all, and I have a cholesterol prob, but I think overall I am better off without the margarine. I also only drink unhomogenised milk. The fat globules are not broken down into such tiny particles that they can enter the blood easier.  I digress. I reckon Peanut or Grapeseed oils are great for high temp cooking if Olive does not suit or is unavailable.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi.  Just wondering if anyone of you has tried extra-virgin coconut oil?  Apparently it's being touted around these parts as at least 'as good' as EVOO (extra virgin olive oil).  I went to a trade show on food recently and they are breaking new marketing grounds with this product.  With new methods of oil-extraction, they are debunking old myths about coconut oil and are now promoting it as a healthy product. I'm not sure what to believe though.  My OBGYN recommends it and says that one proof that coconut oil is not bad for you is that premature babies are nursed to health using coconut oil-based nutritional supplements.


----------



## kyles (Oct 9, 2004)

My parents got on to canola oil when it was "fashionable" in the early eighties, and we had it on in everything. I always thought it tasted nasty, and my parents bought me olive oil when I started cooking as I didn't like it. I had no idea about the macular degeneration link......very scary. I use olive oil for everything, except on special occasions and I can track down macadamia oil.


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2004)

try lestoil?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> try lestoil?



lol, i hear it's great on turkeys...


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 10, 2004)

adding ordinary household ammonia to the wash water is supposed to help remove oil stains if they're not too set - it's worth a try


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  I'll try the liquid dhswasher soap and the Lestoil.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 11, 2004)

You could always use my grandmother's sure fire remedy for "impossible" stains.  All you need is a small quantity of Kerosene.  Soak the affected area and apply a lit match to it.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 11, 2004)

*Sometimes I can fry chicken on my t-shirts and this gets out that oil every time. Concentrated Shout Ultra Gel. Apply to oil stains and let it sit overnight and wash garment next day, no oil.....works for me.*


----------

